# Hatchling or yearling?



## cemmons12 (May 3, 2012)

Ok, so after reading about one of our members baby torts passing due to, what would seem to me, a vet with little knowledge giving many shots that I think were just wrong, I wanted to post my first poll. The question is: would you rather buy a hatchling or a tortoise that is older, and why did you choose your answer?
In my case the answer is a hatchling. The reason is simple to me at least. Cooper has been a joy, even when my ignorance about killed him due to the lack of warmth I was providing, even though it seemed enough, it wasn't. Having him as a hatchling, he has grown very comfortable with me to the point that 75% of the time I can lay my hand down by him and he will walk to it and put his leg in my hand to let me pick him up. I feel raising him from a 2 month old has bonded us on some level. And I don't care what anyone says, torts can either have some kind of connection with us beyond food concerns, or I have a mutant with real feelings because he knows that when I pick him up its not for food, its to either be put in bed with me, which is every night for a couple hours, or to go to the bath. And since I rescued Ophelia at 7 years old, she still has no bond with me or the wife at all after a year. And my wife and I have spent countless hours with her just to try and get her just a little more comfortable with us. So, those are my hard headed reasons!  Have a great day ALL my forum friends, and that's to those that DO and DO NOT agree with what I say and feel and believe, as ALL of you have helped me in one way or another and I care for you all, even if we don't agree on certain things.


----------



## Neal (May 3, 2012)

Depends. 

For me and others who have experience with reptiles and raising hatchlings, I would want a tortoise as soon as possible from hatchling out of the egg.

For someone with no experience raising hatchling, I think it would better for them to purchase an older tortoise. Raising hatchlings is a lot of work and can be tricking to balance everything they require. An older tortoise would be a lot more forgiving.


----------



## Zamric (May 3, 2012)

I choose Hatchling simply because I already made that decision 6 months ago and now have a 5 month old Hatchling and one who's a little older. I 1st made the decision because I want to try my hand at a newly hatched Tort because I have been taking care of WalkingRock for 7 years now but he was 5 when I met Cathie.


----------



## ErikaO (May 3, 2012)

I am the forum member who just experienced the loss of a baby tort. Three months ago, I would have said hatchling, and really for the same reasons you chose. I have had box turtkes and sliders off and on all my life and never had any issues (other than an occasional lawnmower mishap with some wild box turtles when I was just a kid. But having just gone through the month and a half of fret and sadness that all the "rights" weren't fixing the problem, I would have to say that it seems like a hit or miss with the hatchljng you receive. So if a person counts all possible costs (financially and emotionally), and is willing to endure whatever, then perhaps a hatchling is a good choice. Maybe down the road, my hubby and I can concider trying a newbie once more, but for now, while my children are still young, a healthier yearling might ve easier on their little hearts. Good post! I hope new potential tort owners read all of the answers here.


----------



## cemmons12 (May 3, 2012)

Neal said:


> Depends.
> 
> For me and others who have experience with reptiles and raising hatchlings, I would want a tortoise as soon as possible from hatchling out of the egg.
> 
> For someone with no experience raising hatchling, I think it would better for them to purchase an older tortoise. Raising hatchlings is a lot of work and can be tricking to balance everything they require. An older tortoise would be a lot more forgiving.



I really do see your point Neal. I think I just got lucky that I was a member here before Cooper got his URI and had many people tell me to get him to the vet ASAP once I told of his symptoms. If the outcome would have went south, I may have a different view of it. I guess you have to ask yourself if you are willing to go through the heartbreak of losing a hatchling if something goes wrong? I'm very thankfull to everyone here for all the help I have had with Cooper!



ErikaO said:


> I am the forum member who just experienced the loss of a baby tort. Three months ago, I would have said hatchling, and really for the same reasons you chose. I have had box turtkes and sliders off and on all my life and never had any issues (other than an occasional lawnmower mishap with some wild box turtles when I was just a kid. But having just gone through the month and a half of fret and sadness that all the "rights" weren't fixing the problem, I would have to say that it seems like a hit or miss with the hatchljng you receive. So if a person counts all possible costs (financially and emotionally), and is willing to endure whatever, then perhaps a hatchling is a good choice. Maybe down the road, my hubby and I can concider trying a newbie once more, but for now, while my children are still young, a healthier yearling might ve easier on their little hearts. Good post! I hope new potential tort owners read all of the answers here.


Yeppers, this poll/post is due to the horrible issues you just went through. I'm very sorry for your loss and thanks for posting here, that was very well said!


----------



## sportychick (May 3, 2012)

Well I'm a first time tortoise.owner. I do not know how old my tort is. I have pics posted if any care to guess  I hope to do well and I am really glad I came across this site.. my tort has been with me for 4 days now.

I'm sorry for ur loss Erika...its really sad!


----------



## HtVic (May 3, 2012)

how old is hatchling? how old is yearling?
because even you have a 2 years old tort, if you lack of knowledge of how to care of it, you still can't raise a tortoise successfully.
so question is how much knowledge do you have about raising a tortoise


----------



## reticguy76 (May 3, 2012)

I would base my decsion much on the exact age and species of tort I would prefer to work with. Not to get this thread poll off topic, but that vet was more than likely resorted to be the retpile/"turtle vet" by the staff and perhaps some locals that may have had some success treating minor issues with other torts/reptiles. I dont fully blame the vet in that while debacle with the baby tort, however, simple research would have led the vet to specific treatment, meds, advice rather than just load up on vitamin A. being in the veterinary field for 15 years now (emergency/critical care and reptile/amphibian medicine), injections of vitamin supplents is way old school. most non-exotic vets do not realize that simple at home changes/adjustments and treatments, generally will help cure most issues with reptiles, given they are reliant on their environment and instinct to adapt to a suitable environment when ill or injured. many times, when micro-environment is enhanced/altered (ie, nasal/ocular discharge for instance, with many species increasing temps and lowering humidity for a period of time, will often rectify the problem/illness), can prove beneficial and even curative for many ailments in all kinds of reptiles


----------



## cemmons12 (May 3, 2012)

HtVic said:


> how old is hatchling? how old is yearling?
> because even you have a 2 years old tort, if you lack of knowledge of how to care of it, you still can't raise a tortoise successfully.
> so question is how much knowledge do you have about raising a tortoise


When I say hatchling, I mean under 6 months, but I am sure everyone has their own opinion.Cooper was 2 months when I got him.


----------



## EKLC (May 3, 2012)

As long as the tortoise has a chance of survival when I get him, I'm fine with either.


----------



## wellington (May 3, 2012)

I vote yearling. However that is only if I got it from someone I knew raised it right! I did the hatchling and every day was a worry, well until I found this forum. Then I didn't worry as much. However every day that something is a little out of sorts, you worry. Tatum has been very healthy (knock on wood thousand times) not one problem. But last week he went three days with out pooping. He always poops in his soak. So, worry, worry worry. You can imagine how happy I was when it finely happened. Hatchling from the right person, raised properly and still so much that can go wrong.


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2012)

This completely depends on both the source AND who it's going to.

I feel compelled to spell it out that hatchlings are no harder to care for than yearlings. They are not more delicate or fragile, in my opinion. I will grant that they can dehydrate quicker due to their smaller mass, but with daily soaks, humidty and drinking water available, this factor is eliminated. All else is the same. All these hatchlings that don't make it are victims of a persistent myth that they need "desert" conditions and all the misconceptions that go along with that. If you have the right set up and get a hatchling from a good source, they live just fine and do every bit as well as yearlings. If you have the wrong set up, or you buy a hatchling that was started all wrong, nothing you do will save it. The only thing I do differently between hatchlings and yearlings is relax a little bit on the daily soaks, once they get some size on them. How that baby was cared from from hatching until you got it, has EVERYTHING to do with your success or failure. It is very rare for a tortoise to hatch out and just not be quite right. It does happen rarely, but the breeder can clearly see this within days, if not right away.

If I am getting a new tortoise, it depends on the source. If it was someone like Neal or Katherine or any of the known forum members here that know what they are doing and start them right, I don't care about the age, since I KNOW it got excellent care right up until the day they hand it to me. If it were a breeder that I didn't know and trust I would either just NOT get one at all, or I'd want it straight out of the egg to minimize any damage that might occur.

Sorry, your poll needs a third choice: "It depends..."


----------



## dmarcus (May 3, 2012)

I would take a hatchling but if were talking about someone who is new to tortoise keeping, then a yearling would probably be best.


----------



## cemmons12 (May 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> This completely depends on both the source AND who it's going to.
> 
> I feel compelled to spell it out that hatchlings are no harder to care for than yearlings. They are not more delicate or fragile, in my opinion. I will grant that they can dehydrate quicker due to their smaller mass, but with daily soaks, humidty and drinking water available, this factor is eliminated. All else is the same. All these hatchlings that don't make it are victims of a persistent myth that they need "desert" conditions and all the misconceptions that go along with that. If you have the right set up and get a hatchling from a good source, they live just fine and do every bit as well as yearlings. If you have the wrong set up, or you buy a hatchling that was started all wrong, nothing you do will save it. The only thing I do differently between hatchlings and yearlings is relax a little bit on the daily soaks, once they get some size on them. How that baby was cared from from hatching until you got it, has EVERYTHING to do with your success or failure. It is very rare for a tortoise to hatch out and just not be quite right. It does happen rarely, but the breeder can clearly see this within days, if not right away.
> 
> ...



Sorry Tom, you know I am still in the "newbie" stage, at least in my opinion. And this is my 1st poll. Everytime I get on here I do my best to learn something new. I was just curious, giving the choice, which one people would pick.


----------



## Baoh (May 3, 2012)

For me, it depends. If I am trying to raise breeders, I would prefer the larger animal to gain the head start. If there is nothing substantial to be gained, it does not matter either way. Also, for some animals, there is less choice due to low supply. In those cases, I take what I can get (within reason). Generally, I would rather take a cosmetically flawless hatchling than an older animal whose development is less to my sense of aesthetics. Also, sometimes the price differential for just a small amount of growth is what I consider to be absurd. I am not willing to pay $1500 for an animal that is around nine months old when I can get a healthy hatching of the same type for $500 if I exercise a little patience and proceed to grow it out myself.


----------



## ascott (May 3, 2012)

Chris this poll will offer up a large pool of opinions...which are interesting to read to say the least. 

I would not have a preference myself...I do believe since I have had the little one month old and the nine month old RFs here I do find myself keeping on a every day soaking and feeding and sitting outside in the sun with them routine....then I have to make sure I am not bugging them so I only do quick peeks as I pass their enclosure....I want them to have the opportunity to feel like they are in their own world so to speak as I believe this will allow them time to settle in and feel secure in their environment....

Although they are little the only thing I notice I do differently with them vs the CDT adults is the daily soaks....as each day I take the adult CDTs out for strolls so they can munch and explore and exercise...they each give me clues if behavior that let me know who has an itching to go....I was ultra worried for the first day or two then remembered...hey, they are torts ....nothing less nothing more....just smaller versions of their grown counter parts....

I believe that if a person is a stickler for small details, large amounts of OCD behavior and some luck....then the ultra young torts are aok....but if you may be someone that is a bit opposite of that then perhaps a larger tort would be less stress....

Also, people need to understand that not all babies are destined to make it....just are not....hatchling failure is a real thing....whether it be a desert arid species or a wet tropical species...some wont make it...

Always it is sad when they pass....


----------



## sheilaamistone1974 (May 3, 2012)

I voted for a hatchling. my reason is the same for any pet I get. with getting a hatchling, I know if something goes wrong, I have myself to blame. I got my sulcata at one wk of age. went to the vet and got a clean bill of health. the one that I was going to bring home didn't look quite right so the store owner ordered me a new one. he seemed to me that he wasn't getting enough fluids. yet he was healthy when he came in. the pet store I got pokey from was very good, and i do lots of busness with, but they thought they only had to soak him 2 x wk. I didn't want the pet store to have the chance to mess things up with him. pokey gets eather two 10min soaks or one 20min soak a day. even with the little extra care that a hatchling takes, I would say I have to stick with hatchlings.


----------



## cemmons12 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for everyones input and votes! Very interesting things were said and I value everybodys opinion! Have a great day!


----------



## Neltharion (May 4, 2012)

I actually have the benefit of working with three tortoises from the same breeder, and I received all of them at the same time a few weeks ago. One that's less than a month, one that is approximately six months, and one that is a year old.

I found that the hatchling acclimated much faster, ate the same day, doesn't mind soaks, isn't a picky eater, and doesn't mind so much being picked up. The two older ones have taken a bit longer to acclimate. It took several days for them to start eating, they definitely don't like soaks, they still pick certain things out of their food to eat and leave the rest, and the six month old makes something of a hissing noise when being picked up. The hatchling is wandering the enclosure some. The two older ones still come out only when I soak them and place them near their food. They are still just eating and going straight back to the hides.

Some things I would consider are the species itself, whether its being shipped or I'm picking it up, and how well do I know the breeder or current owner. But overall, I would want a hatchling. One that I believe would acclimate faster to my routine of housing, soaking, and feeding; without the struggle of breaking an old routine. 

I really disliked having to 'starve out' a young tortoise that was returned to me. He was used to eating only Mazuri until he broke down and started eating the greens that I was feeding him. Watching him refuse to eat for four days straight was not pleasant.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well with all my personal drama the last 2+ months, I had forgot I even posted this poll/thread. But since I found it, I thought I would give it a bump to see if anyone else would like to comment on it. Have a great day!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 24, 2012)

I prefer right out of the egg. Now if it were being shipped then I would at the very least want its yolk sac completely absorbed and healed. I like to watch my hatchlings grow into adults, and theres no better way to do that than from a fresh hatchling.


----------



## Snowqueen75 (Jul 25, 2012)

My two are nearly 3 years old. I have had them for a month. I am no way experienced. I'm learning as I go along. I noticed they both don't like being handled much. So only handle them when to put them in the garden, bathe them and our them back in enclosure. I do handle them on occasions and put them on my lap. But I can tell the don't like it. Even jim who is more shy and is a little jumpy. Rosie just likes walking and walking. I was told jim had his growth spurt, maybe that's why!! I am not sure if tortoises are Bonding reptiles. Maybe it's because I have not had them from hatchlings


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 25, 2012)

I voted for a yearling only because you didn't offer an adult. I like buying adults so I know exactly what I am getting as far as sex and looks.

I really personally dislike working with hatchlings. Yes they are cute, but I just don't really like babies as much as older animals. Doesn't depend on if it is a tortoise, a dog, a cat, or a human.

I have to admit however, I like setting up enclosures for hatchlings, because they tend to let the plants live long enough for you to get a day or two of enjoyment out of your hard work.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 25, 2012)

I got a hatchling, but it is a tough decision for me, hatchling or yearling... EVERY DAY, even when things are going right, I worry and fret about little Carl. I soak him probably way too much, because I refuse to let him get dehydrated. 

But, then again, I think I would honestly do the same thing with a yearling. I like that hatchlings acclimate better, I would have had a heart attack, being a first time tortoise owner, if I were to sit and watch my baby not eat for days. My hatchling literally ate ten minutes after I took him out of the box.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

Oooh, I'm torn on this one. 

 Hatchling Pros and Cons 

 Pros: 
I'm a tortoise snob. I'm very particular about diet and my torts need to be outdoors. A healthy first year is absolutely vital to a tort's long-term success. So, for me, I want to purchase a tort as young as possible because thats the only way to guarantee that it has a healthy first year.

 Cons: 
1.) It takes alot of time and patience to raise a hatchling. 
2.)They need to be monitored more closely than yearlings - i.e.their temps need to be exact or they get sick, they flip themselves over more often and need to be righted, etc.
3.) Even with perfect care, some fail to thrive. There's nothing worse than getting attached to a sweet little baby tortoise and then watching him die knowing there's nothing you can do about it.


 Yearling Pros and Cons 

 Pros: 
1.) They are more robust and forgiving.
2.) They're past the critical stage and "failure to thrive" is far less and issue

 Cons:
1.) You cannot guarantee that their first year of care was ideal unless you acquire the tort from a trusted friend.


So, my answer to the OP is.... hmmm.... both and neither.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hatchling because I want to watch it grow big. See the different changes from birth.


----------



## netz67 (Jul 25, 2012)

for my choice i would say hatch-ling as then i know it hasnt had wrong husbandry prior to myself , even though we did loose a hatchling leopard for no apparent reason , having the same living conditions as its clutch mate still alive and healthy 2 years after,
but the bond i have with my hatchlings is better than my torts that came to me at one year plus


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 25, 2012)

Neal said:


> Depends.
> 
> For me and others who have experience with reptiles and raising hatchlings, I would want a tortoise as soon as possible from hatchling out of the egg.
> 
> For someone with no experience raising hatchling, I think it would better for them to purchase an older tortoise. Raising hatchlings is a lot of work and can be tricking to balance everything they require. An older tortoise would be a lot more forgiving.



2nd this.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for everyones input. Very interesting topic, for me anyways!


----------



## jesst (Jul 26, 2012)

When I got my sulcata she was estimated to be about 6 months old....even tho I did a lot of research and reading about them before I got her, I didn't know anything until I joined the TFO. After I read about humidity and proper enclosure...she has been doing great. I wanted to try with a new hatchling so I got Zenna when she was 2 months old.....I stressed about the proper temps and humidity since she was so tiny. She is now a beast and growing ever so fast. So while I didn't know much other then what I had read I still enjoyed raising 2 wonderful hatchlings and watching them as they grow and get HUGE...


----------



## Happy Tortoise (Jul 26, 2012)

I not get this ?.?


----------



## RonHays (Jul 26, 2012)

I have the time and patience to put into it. Plus I give them a proper diet, Outdoor time (can't stand to see people put a tortoise in a aquarium all day with artificial everything), and plenty of hydration. If you follow the right guidelines and put a lot of time and effort into it, you're a lot less likely to fail. That being said; I'll take either one but I would rather go with a young hatchling.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked hatchling. I love babies, I have seven children, and l think it would be easier to bond with a baby than with a yearling or adult. I am firm believer that these tortoises do have feelings for us. My tortoise does not seem to have bonded with me but its young and I have not had it that long where as my box turtles some have bonded and others have not. I do worry a lot about the babies but I would do that regardless. I am a born worry wart. Great Poll!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 22, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> I picked hatchling. I love babies, I have seven children, and l think it would be easier to bond with a baby than with a yearling or adult. I am firm believer that these tortoises do have feelings for us. My tortoise does not seem to have bonded with me but its young and I have not had it that long where as my box turtles some have bonded and others have not. I do worry a lot about the babies but I would do that regardless. I am a born worry wart. Great Poll!


I like how you put that! Thanks!


----------

